
Show HN: F-Lock – Securely store and share your data on the cloud - gkellaris
Hello HN,<p>We are F-Lock, a new company that offers the first truly secure way to store your private data. Existing solutions cannot prevent the leakage of private information due to the way you access your encrypted files. F-Lock hides all the these patterns by utilizing strong cryptographic methods never used before.<p>Using F-Lock you can securely store files and databases in the cloud, while retaining search and retrieval functionality.<p>We further support encrypted file sharing, with each user being able to verify the true identity of the recipient (for the first time).<p>Check our video at <a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;2uuXTec" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;2uuXTec</a> and our website at <a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;f-lock.ca&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;f-lock.ca&#x2F;</a>, and let us know what you think.
Which services would you use the most?<p>Thank you very much for the feedback!<p>The F-Lock team
======
technion
Is there any technical information available?

There are a number of references to competitors using "weak" cryptography but
this would make more sense if you can explain why your solution is stronger.

Am I reading correctly that the only interaction I can make at this time is to
sign up to a newsletter?

~~~
gkellaris
Hello technion,

thank you for your feedback! At this time the website just presents the main
ideas and you can only sign up to the newsletter. Regarding the tech behind
our idea compared to the competitors, current solutions utilize Order (or
property) Preserving Encryption or offer semantic security. This means that
everything is encrypted once and uploaded to the cloud. Then, local indices
help you retrieve the correct encrypted data. These approaches reveal the
pattern of accesses (the frequency each encrypted file is accessed, if some
encrypted files are accessed always together, and how many encrypted files are
returned each time). It is proven that this information is enough for the
cloud provider or anyone listening to the communication channel to infer the
exact index information. The more attributes are indexed, the more information
about your files/database rows is inferred and potentially, an adversary can
reconstruct all your data without even breaking the encryption. There are
strong cryptographic techniques solving this problem by essentially re-
encrypting some of the files each time you retrieve data (e.g., ORAM), but
they were deemed non practical. F-Lock uses the latest advances in the field
of ORAM and Differential Privacy in order to overcome any potential attacks,
while retaining the practicality of the solution. Sorry for the long reply! We
hope this information is helpful.

The F-Lock team

